# MedoAritar Bastet - IPO 1



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Last weekend we got our IPO 1 at our club trial (Empire Working Dog Club). Tracking and obedience had some big surprises so I didn't end up with the scores I'd hoped for, but we rocked protection!

He bumped the sleeve slightly in the blind--looked like an accident to me, but still cost us a point! Anticipated the out on the escapes a bit. It's a balance between knowing you have a good out and them fighting until the lock-up! But I can't complain how it went!

Now time to clean everything up for our 2 this fall!!


https://vimeo.com/98886060


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey!!!! How have you been?! I miss seeing you around here!

Huge congrats with Medo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

:happyboogie:Big Congratulations!!!!









Lee


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Doing good! Busy bee. Between work, dog training, and being a mom there isn't much time for internet fun.

How the heck do you embed a video?!?!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Justine and Medo did AWESOME! Big congratulations! It was great to be able to watch it.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Awesome job, congrats!!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Awesome!!!! Great dog, fantastic training!

Just trying something here to see if it will embed:


Medo Aritar Bastet IPO 1 Protection on Vimeo

ETA: nope


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: That's awesome


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big congrats to the two of you!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Woot! Way to go guys! Will I see you 4th of July weekend?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Alexis-we'll be there 1 day. It's always a busy weekend for us with parties. Boating, beer, and bbq are calling our name!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

A huge congrats to you!!!!

I am so happy to hear this news!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yea!! Congrats!! I know it feels good to accomplish this goal, especially after your step into motherhood


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Congrats uncle Medo, my girl is Mutz's daughter.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks all! Super proud, especially of protection (and not just because I'm thrilled to V in it my first trial with him!). Those that know Medo know he's very high drive and pretty edgy so we've worked very hard on good control in protection. Everything in training leading up to the trial was going pretty good, but you never know with trial nerves and environment what is going to happen when all you have is a fur saver on!

So I'm beyond happy to know that I was able to balance the training to put it together reasonably well for a trial!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congratulations!!


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Big congrats to Justine and Medo!!!! So exciting!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats Justine! Medo has it...Best wishes on the 2&3!
Very nice protection routine, Medo wasn't distracted whatsoever by your little guy trying to entice him off the field! 
Volcano, that is very cool you have a Mutz pup.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Lol Jane! The little guy sure likes to make sure he competes with the noisy dogs! And no, not much distracts Medo when he's working. Daddy and baby who?


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Congratulations, super cool


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations Justine and Medo!!! Super super cool!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Super congratulations!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coachcj (Jul 22, 2013)

Really nice dog ! He came around that second blind with a lot of
intensity.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Both of you did an excellent job. Congratulations!


----------

